# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  प्रेमी-प्रेमिका वशीकरण मंत्र !

## kamalk718

'कामाख्*या देश कामाख्*या देवी,
जहां बसे इस्*माइल जोगी,
 इस्*माइल जोगी ने लगाई फुलवारी,
 फूल तोडे लोना चमारी,
जो इस फूल को सूँघे बास,
 तिस का मन रहे हमारे पास,
 महल छोडे, घर छोडे, आँगन छोडे,
 लोक कुटुम्*ब की लाज छोडे,
दुआई लोना चमारी की,
 धनवन्*तरि की दुहाई फिरै।' ''किसी भी शनिवार से शुरू करके 31 दिनों तक नित्*य 1144 बार मंत्र का जाप करें तथा लोबान, दीप और शराब रखें, फिर किसी फूल को 50 बार अभिमंत्रित करके स्*त्री को दे दें। वह उस फूल को सूँघते ही वश में हो जाएगी।'' 


उक्*त मंत्र और प्रयोग विधि मुझे मिली है मोहल्*ले के एक लडके से, जिसने किसी तांत्रिक को 501 रू0 दक्षिणा देने के बाद उसने हासिल किया है। अब आप पूछोगे कि यह मंत्र मेरे हाथ कैसे लगा। तो सुनिए... 


दरअसल वह लडका पास के ही एक मोहल्*ले की एक शादी शुदा स्*त्री से प्*यार करता है। शुरू शुरू में उस स्*त्री ने लडके को थोडी लिफट दी, फिर पति के सामने राज खुल जाने के डर से उसने उस लडके से मिलना जुलना बंद कर दिया। इससे दुखी होकर लडके ने एक तांत्रिक की शरण ली और अपनी रूठी हुई प्रेमिका को अपने वश में करने के लिए यह मंत्र हथिया लाया। 


हुआ यूँ कि एक दिन इस मंत्र का जाप करते हुए उसके एक साथी ने देख लिया। उसने अपने दोस्*तों के सामने उसे चिढाना शुरू कर दिया। इस तरह से यह बात लोगों में फैल गयी। मैंने इस शर्त पर कि इस मंत्र को किसी को नहीं बताउंगा, लेकर आया हूँ। 


अब आते हैं बात के असली मुददे पर। यदि मंत्र में बताई गयी विधि के अनुसार वह लडका उचित ढंग से उसका पाठ करके अभिमंत्रित फूल को अपनी प्रेमिका को सुंघा देता है, तो क्*या वह स्*त्री अपने पति को छोडकर उस लडके को अपना लेगी? मेरा सवाल यह है कि क्*या ऐसा होगा? ऐसा होगा तो किस शक्ति के कारण होगा? इश्*वरीय शक्ति अथवा शैतानी शक्ति से? यदि ईश्*वरीय शक्ति से ऐसा होगा, तो क्*या इस तरह की शक्ति स्*वयं ईश्*वर की व्*यवस्*था के लिए चुनौती नहीं है? 


यदि ऐसा शैतानी शक्ति से होगा, तो क्*या यह शक्ति ईश्*वर के लिए चुनौती नहीं है? और सबसे बडी बात यह कि क्*या कोई भी शक्ति सामाजिक ताना बाना छिन्*न भिन्*न करने की शक्ति रखती है? यदि हॉं, तो क्*या इस तरह की शक्ति का प्रदर्शन करने वाले लोगों को ईश्*वर द्वारा सबक नहीं सिखाना चाहिए? अथवा इस तरह की घटनाओं को प्रोत्*साहित करने वाले लोगों के साथ कैसा बर्ताव करना चाहिए? इसके साथ ही साथ यदि इस तरह की घटनाऍं सम्*भव नहीं हैं, तो भी इस तरह के बाबा अथवा तांत्रिक किस प्रकार से सदियों से मनुष्*यों को बेवकूफ बनाने में सफल रहे हैं? आप सबके जवाबों का इंतजार रहेगा।

----------


## shriram

मित्र kamalk718 जी आपका यह प्रयास बहुत बढिया है |
हमारा गायत्री मिशन भी इन सब बातो का घनघोर विरोध करता है |
किन्तु दोस्त भले दुनिया कितनी भी आगे चली जाये परन्तु तरह -2 के अंध विश्वास सदैव ही नये -2 रूपों में सामने आते रहेंगे |
कहीं संतान प्राप्ति हेतु , तो कहीं गड़े धन की प्राप्ति हेतु , तो कही भूत - प्रेत उतारने हेतु तो कहीं वशीकरण हेतु ---गरीब एवं लाचार तबके के छोटे बच्चो की बलि की  खबरे पढ़ सुन कर हृदय गनगना जाता है |
तंत्र के नाम पर मारन , मोहन , वशीकरण , उच्चाटन जैसी क्रियाओ के लिए अनपढ़ तो अनपढ़ उच्च स्तर के  पढ़े लिखे लोग भी अपना समय , एवं धन गवाते तथा  लाचार तबके के छोटे बच्चो की बलि देते देखे गये है एवं खबरों की सुर्खियाँ बनते है |बाद में सजा पा कर उपहास के पात्र बनते है |

----------


## Irb586

देखिये मित्र अगर मनो।तो इस दुनिया में सब खुछ है ना मानो तो खुछ नही अगर हमने भगवान को मन है तो कहा है दिखाई नहीं देता ना उसी पर्कार ये शक्तिया ये तांत्रिक सक्तिय कैसे आ जाती है ये मत सोचो की में इस अन्धविश्वाश में यकीन रखता हु पर सोचने वाली बात ये भी है की बालाजी क मंदिर में लोगो क भूत कैसे निकलते है क्यों  लोगो में भूत आते है आज तक बहुत से रहसय है जिन्हें विज्ञानं भी नहीं सुलझा पाई तो वे अलौकिक शक्ति कहा से आई मानता हु की बाली देना गडा खजाना ये बस बकवाश है पर  मित्र  जो अलौकिक शक्ति है उसे तो नही झुटला सकते अब जो मदारी का खेल दीखता है वो कोसे कर लेता है ये सब वो बताओ आप तंत्र विद्या से

----------


## Irb586

रेपो क लिए धन्यवाद लोक जी मेरे मन में जो विचार आये वो लिख दिए

----------

